# My Female is sitting on 12



## SilkenSavage (Jul 6, 2011)

One of my breeding pairs was sitting on 12 eggs. In the two weeks 9 have hatched. Some in the same day. All seem healthy.They and me are both feeding them, but is this Normal? usually they lay 6 and thats all. Im very confused and 12 seems like way to many for any bird to hatch out.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow 12 eggs is alot 
hopefully others can help you who have more experience


----------



## SilkenSavage (Jul 6, 2011)

I have handfed in the past their other nestings. But usually I dont kick in and help till they are approx two weeks. I then remove them from nest and both me and the parents will feed them till weaned or the parents get bored with them.(mostly its the Mom.)But 12! Is it even possible that all 12 will hatch? The number is high now but Im blown away with 12.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you can candle the remaining 3 eggs and see if theyre fertile or DIS or still good... DIS is dead in shell. take pictures of the eggs and we can tell you if you cant tell


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no idea but anything is possible, we do have alot of breeders on here so i wonder if they had this many.


----------



## SilkenSavage (Jul 6, 2011)

I went to check last three eggs and one is cheeping. The other two look like they do when within a few days of hatching. Kinda solid looking. I put them back as I dont want to injure the babys inside if they are alive. I think Im going to have to pull older ones and let the rest mature and see who hatchs. Its nuts. I just have never heard of so many hatching.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you might definately have to feed a good amount of them as thats a lot on the parents. im sure theres people on here who've had it happened.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow 12 that is a lot. Even for 9 to hatch is a lot. Do you have any other pairs with babies right now? If you do you could foster a couple eggs or chicks to them.


----------



## SilkenSavage (Jul 6, 2011)

I have one other pair and they are sitting on 6 themselves.


----------



## SilkenSavage (Jul 6, 2011)

The only other birds I own is a Starling I rescued from a cat. And even he is just staring and shaking his beak like "WOW" LOL


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had a hen lay nine last year...seven hatched. I fostered three of her eggs to another pair who only had two fertile eggs. Its a lot of work, that's for sure!


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

wow that is a lot i have had a budgie thats has laid 13 eggs and 11 hatched unfortunatately 2 of them didnt make it r.i.p i handfed some and left some for the parents or u could give some to a breeder


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like you have two clutches in there. Is it possible that another hen laid some eggs in the nest? 

The pair can probably feed the babies well enough when they're small. But when the chicks start to get bigger the parents might need some help. If there aren't any other problems in the nest you can do some assist feeding instead of pulling the babies for handfeeding. Just take the older babies out, handfeed them, and put them back in the nest.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You may have to assist feed (link with info): http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-feeding-chicks-in-the-nest.html 

This would be done more with the youngest ones than the older ones. it is the youngest ones that are more at risk of getting dehyrated and this results in stunted growth. The reason why is that the parents feed the same density of food as the largest gets and this contains less fluid, and is harder for the littler ones to digest.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yea I was going to agree with tielfan. Still kinda do but You stated you had same day hatchlings. Or twin hatchling. 
And there all hatching day by day has me wonder. Well just have see the mutations that Apear. Congratulations though!! Talking about an increase in the population lol haha. 
I can't imagine what the mommy and daddy are thinking lol


----------



## Kristian (Jul 5, 2011)

Congradulation on having such a big clutch. 10 chicks! WOW


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

sounds like you have some over acheivers! My hen Ziva lays big clutches, usualy all fertile, but after the first few hatch, they become so bussy with the hatchlings the rest of the eggs cool tomuch. Try fostering any eggs u have left in their box to the other pair. That will take the strain off alittle.


----------

